#  Vorstellungen >   Halli Hallo und noch ne Neue >

## Domino

Nachdem ich mich nun einige Zeit durchs Forum gelesen habe will ich mich nun auch unter die illustre Runde mischen. Habe ebenfalls durch den Link in rheuma-online hierher gefunden  :Grin:  und ich finde dieses Forum sehr interessant, weil sich verschiedene Gruppen hier zusammengefunden haben.  
Nun kurz zu meiner kleinen Wenigkeit. Ich reihe mich in die Gruppe der Patienten ein - bin 49 Jahre und trage seit gut 20 Jahren eine Vaskulitis (Panarteriitis nodosa) eine entzündliche Gefäßerkrankung mit mir herum. Bedingt durch die Vaskulitis bin ich seit nunmer 5 Jahren herztransplantiert  :hearts_mouth:  und habe auch noch so einige andere kleine Wehwehchen. Habe trotz der vielen Niederschlägen das Lachen nicht verlernt. 
Dies wars erstmal von mir, wer mehr wissen will, kann ja konkrete Fragen stellen. 
Schönen Abend wünscht Domino

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo Domino,  :cubic:   :cubic:  
auch wennes manch mal zwickt und schmerzt
auch ich hab im Leben schon so manches mir
ver*schmerz*t, 
Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle und viel Spass
in unserer Runde 
Obelix1962 
PS: *(ich hab keine Wette mit den Smiley's laufen)*

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Domino  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :v_smilie_rainbow:  
Freut mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Nick

Hi, ich sag auch herzlich willkommen und wünsche viel Spaß!  :howareyou_4_cut:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Domino, 
auch von mir ein herzliches HALLO!! Habe schon Deinen interessanten Beitrag in Organspende gelesen! Ich hoffe, Du fühlst Dich wohl hier!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Domino

Hallo @ All  :nice_day_cut: , 
erstmal Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Bin ja echt begeistert von Euch. Hier ist ja ganz schön was los. Komme kaum mit dem Lesen und erst recht nicht mit dem Schreiben nach  :WOW: . Fühl mich pudelwohl bei Euch 
Servus Domino

----------


## SpeedyXY

Huhu Domino  :x_hello_3_cut:  ich grüße Dich,  
wie war das noch; r-o user sind überall wos schön ist *gg*  :im_yours_ribbon_cut: : 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir hier!  
LG, 
Speedy  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Maggie

Hi Domino , 
Dir mal ein  :heart:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:  Willkommen, bin zwar auch noch neu hier, aber ich denke, hier hat es lauter nette Leute, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann  :smile_07:

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo,  
herzliches Willkommen uach noch von mir, 
zwar etwas verspätet aber immerhin...   
Lg küken

----------


## Domino

Hallo Speedy, Maggie und Küken  :nice_day_cut:   
danke. Sind wirklich lauter nette Leute hier, werden bestimmt viel Spass haben  :g_party_eyes:  
Bis denn dann Domino

----------


## Monsti

Servus Domino, 
ebenfalls etwas spät, doch von Herzen:   Sei willkommen und fühl' Dich wohl hier!    
Liebe Grüße von
Angie   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:

----------

